# High performance electric Moped (France)



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Any tips for this guy ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsB7R5yMTPU&feature=feedrec


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

epic!!! what motor is he useing?


----------



## greengurl559 (Nov 16, 2010)

That was pretty awesome!


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought my electrical knowledge was weak. Not anymore


----------

